# WLAN Verbindung, Abbruch nach 10 Minuten, warum?



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich hab nen doofes Problem mit meinem 300er WLAN:
direkt nach dem Windows-Start verbindet sich mein PC mit dem Netzwerk, aber schon nach 10 Min. wird ich „rausgeschmissen“  
nach weiteren 3 Min. bin ich wieder drin

und immer so weiter; woran könnte das liegen?

300 Mbit/s
60-70% Empfang
IP automatisch


das Prob trat erst seit Vorgestern auf (die Monate davor lief es gut!); hab aber nix gemacht außer gezockt und gesurft -> neue Treiber und so gibts noch net


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sch*** WLAN Verbindung, warum?*

Hi

Gib mal an welchen Router und welches W-lan gegengerät du verwendest!!


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sch*** WLAN Verbindung, warum?*

Fritz.Box 3270 + Wifi Modul des Asus P5Q3 Deluxe Wifi Edition


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sch*** WLAN Verbindung, warum?*

Gibt es andere W-Lan Netzwerke in deinem Umfeld??  Wechsle mal deinen Kanal! kann sein, dass jemand anders den selben Kanal verwendet!!


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2009)

Habe mal den Threadtitel angepasst.

DHCP mal de/aktiviert?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

Du kannst auch mal die IP-Adresse Manuel eingeben!! Sollte ggf helfen!


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

also es gibt ein schwaches anderes Netz im Umfeld, aber das dürfte ... net stören

Nee, DHCP is noch aktiviert, aber es hat ja die letzten 2 Monate auch funktioniert; bringts das denn -> manuell einstellen?



jz kackt mein Browser auch iwwi manchmal ab :<   (Opera)      °`.´°


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Verbindung schneller aufgebaut wird un auch hält wenn man die IP-Adresse Manuell eingibt!


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Februar 2009)

Stell mal in der Fritzbox nur eine Frequenz ein. Die, die der Router und der PC unterstützen. Wenn Du da alle einstellst, dann sucht er regelmäßig die anderen Frequenzbänder ab und dann passiert es in seltenen Fällen das die Verbindung abbricht. Ist denn bei Dir alles N Draft?

ich dachte das Board unterstützt das nicht korrekt .....


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

also, wie ihr eben gemerkt habt war ich off ...

-> ich hab DHCP deaktiviert und manuell die vorige IP und die Subnetzmaske eingestellt, Standardgateway wusste ich nixxxx -> unter Pv4 oder so  -> hat net gefunzt

vllt kann mir jemand mal erklären, wie ich das alles einstelle, auch das mit Draft N hab ich im Router Menü noch net gefunden =(

mit Internet hab ichs eben nich sooo...


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Februar 2009)

Fritz!Box über den Browser aufrufen (Fritz.Box eingeben). Rechts oben auf Einstellungen, dann links auf WLAN, dort auf Funkeinstellungen. Dort steht im Modus welche Frequenzbänder Du eingestellt hast.

Bei mir steht:

Funknetz WLAN aktivieren
Funkkanal auswählen Auto
Für 300MBus/s opimierte Funkkanäle nutzen ist ein Haken
Modus habe ich 802.11 n+g+b (wir haben aber auch mehrere Geräte mit diesen Frequenzbändern) 
Name des Funknetzes bekannt geben habe ich einen Haken da ansonsten ein Gerät Probleme macht.

bei mir macht der Modus keine Probleme.


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

meine sendet auf 2,412GHz und Kanal 1 , der nächste router auf Kanal 5

ich hab für 300 Mbit/s optimierte Funkkanäle aktiviert


jo ich sende auf n+g    n für mich und g für den media server


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

also eig hatte ich ja ganz am anfang vor schon die IPs manuell zu vergeben, aber bin eben net zu gekommen und hat auch funktioniert soweit -> bis jz 

wenn ich im Router DHCP deaktiviere, was muss ich dann bei VISTA bei der Netzwerkverwaltung für Daten eingeben? (IP, Subnetz, Standardgateway?, DNS?)


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du XP nutzt, dann brauchst Du das hier Downloaddetails: Update für Windows XP (KB893357) damit die WPA2 Verschlüsselung richtig funktioniert und es nicht mehr zu Abbrüchen kommt. Am besten auch das neuste SP.


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Februar 2009)

Zwischgen Frequenz 1 und 5 könnten noch überschneidungen auftreten, da ja die Bandbreite (Frequenzmäßig) über 6 Kanäle geht. Probier mal kanal 12 vielleicht bringts was, und Stell mal Testweise die Verschlüsselung aus um den vorher angesprochenen WPA-Fehler auszuschließen


----------



## fadade (20. Februar 2009)

1)  ich hab Vista und XP (benutze seit 3 Wochen aber nur noch Vista  )

2) wenn die Verschlüsselung aus ist -> Problem bleibt noch
2.1)wenn Kanal verändert wird  -> Problem immer noch 


ich schecks einfach net, was soll ich sons noch machen???

vllt isses ja ne Art Energiesparmodus oder so, vom Router, DA JA DAS KOMPLETTE WLAN ALLE 10 MIN VERSCHWINDET (selbst der Nachbar sagt das !!! )

wenn ich jz DHCP ausschalte, was muss ich dann bei manueller IP Vergabe einstellen, und vor allem welche IP Vergabe soll ich benutzen unter Vista?


----------



## emmaspapa (20. Februar 2009)

Schon mal alles auf .g laufen lassen!?


----------



## fadade (20. Februar 2009)

kann man net einstelln 

aber vllt isses einfach Schicksal und ich muss mich immer wieder neu verbinden, achso unter XP funktioniert alles prima...!    kp warum


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> kann man net einstelln
> 
> aber vllt isses einfach Schicksal und ich muss mich immer wieder neu verbinden, achso unter XP funktioniert alles prima...!    kp warum


Dann wird es wohl am dhcp liegen.Versuche doch einfach das ganze manuell fest zu legen.Eintragen mußt du es bei den "eigenschaften von lan-verbindung" unter "internetprotokoll version 4".(bei vista)
Nun zu den daten:
Ich denke mal,das du die ip deiner fritzbox nicht verändert hast.Dementsprechend sollte sie noch auf 192.168.1.1 stehen (ist meines wissens nach die standard fritzbox ip,die kannst du aber im handbuch nachlesen)
Wenn ich nun von der oben genannten ip aus gehe,dann kannst du deine rechner ip auf 192.168.1.2 stellen.
Die subnetzmaske steht normal auf 255.255.255.0 (sollte eigentlich auch die subnetzmaske der fritzbox sein)
Das standardgateway ist die ip deines routers,also 192.168.1.1 .
Und nicht zu vergessen,der bevorzugte dns-server.Dort gehört ebenfalls die ip deines routers hinein. (also wieder 192.168.1.1)
Nochmal zusammengefasst (von der angenommenen fritzbox-ip ausgehend):
Ip-Adresse: 192.168.1.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.1.1
Bevorzugter dns-server: 192.168.1.1


----------



## fadade (22. Februar 2009)

coooool, thx    funzt jz einwandfrei ->

thx an TurricanVeteran
,aber auch an alle anderen



(kann geclosed werden)


----------

